# Sony BMG Caught Pirating Software



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"...In the past, for example, we've pointed out that the MPAA was using software in an unauthorized manner, and also that it had made unauthorized copies of a movie, against the demands of the movie's producer. Now, we find out (via Slashdot) that Sony BMG has been caught in a BSA raid with a ton of unauthorized software -- potentially up to 47% of the software at the offices...."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080330/235610700.shtml

Mon, Mar 31st 2008 5:55am, not April fools day.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Rootkits, payola, and now this...... the music side of Sony has been nothing but trouble.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> Rootkits, payola, and now this...... the music side of Sony has been nothing but trouble.


That is why I don't support them in any way.


----------

